# Leaving packery sunday



## SpecialK (Mar 20, 2007)

Got room for 1.
Trolling off the shelf and a little deep dropping.
Send me a pm if you are interested.


----------



## ggunn1012 (Nov 11, 2013)

*Sunday*

PM sent


----------



## Spinner68 (Sep 5, 2014)

next time you have an open set can you give me a ring or day notice I would love to jump on board I am a disable vet leave right by packer channel


----------

